# Racing At Jungle Park



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We had a decent group of racers at Jungle Park Raceway running skinny and wide T-Jets and Magna Tractions. Racing was competitive among the drivers still learning the fast way around this track at only the second event here. Thanks to all who attended. Al DeYoung


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

well heres some names to go with the faces left to right jon, andy, derrick, russ, al, jake, larry, darrell nice racing zoom we go


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It was until the fistfights broke out and blood made the track slippery........LOL


----------

